# New member - Hi



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just started to look for my 1st TT (I'm after a used MKII Coupe 225 pref in black or moro blue), came across this site whilst doing some research and wanted to say hi 

Not sure if this is the right thread etc, but can anybody give me some advice on what to look out for when buying a used TT? My budget is about £6,000.00-£6,500.00 and I'm looking to trade in my 53 reg clio sport 172. For that kind of money I'd expect no newer than a 02 plate (if I'm lucky) and a couple of things I've already seen to watch out for are the dash (cluster) and cam-belt at circa 60k.

Any advice is appreciated.

Regards
G


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum i take it it's a *MK1* your looking for


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

> Hi and welcome to the forum i take it it's a MK1 your looking for


Sorry, yes MKI


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Gsedge1 said:


> > Hi and welcome to the forum i take it it's a MK1 your looking for
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes MKI


 Happy shopping theirs plenty of good TT out their just take your time, the right one will turn up


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome Along


----------



## jkjake (Mar 17, 2009)

hi im a new member but i only really wanted to join to find out if anyone knew if it was possible to get coloured keyfobs for the audi keys beacuse i have got a solar orange TTS and would like a matching keyfob. any suggestions???


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi.
There are some real bargains out there at the moment. I just got a 03 Audi TT 3.2 Auto with paddle shift for less than £8,500. My wife drives a 1999 1.8 225bhp Quattro which you can now get in amazing condition for less than £5,500. Good Hunting.


----------

